# Looking for 2 players to join in a B.E.S.M Campaign



## owilline (Mar 13, 2020)

If you have watched or have not watched My Hero Academia before and want to join in on the fun of creating your own student of U.A High aka (Hero High) fighting different obstacle and villains that get thrown at you on your way to becoming a true hero plus ultra style!

My Hero Academia Tabletop Rpg using B.E.S.M Role book found here https://thetrove.net/…/BESM%…/BESM%20%5B3rd%20Edition%5D.pdf

Saturdays at 6pm is preferred
if we need to do a different day i dont mind as long as its a weekend


----------



## friday131995 (May 2, 2020)

are you still needing player


----------

